#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Tent bezweken op Pukkelpop 2014

## qvt

Helaas, weer een tent tegen de grond.. Maar hoe kwam het? Het was wederom de zelfde firma die al meermaals slecht in het nieuws kwam vanwege dit soort zaken. 

Was het wederom zulk noodweer, of ging er iets anders fout?

Ik ben zeer benieuwd! Misschien mensen hier die ter plaatse waren en wat over de situatie kunnen vertellen?

----------


## NesCio01

http://album.hbvl.be/foto-album/p/3/...lpopweide.aspx

----------


## vdbeke

tja ik denk dat top tents daar weinig aan kan doen, en dat is niet omdat ik zelf van Lommel ben ofzo. Maar daar zijn zo'n tenten nu eenmaal niet voor gebouwd. Wat me wel opviel is dat de tent volledig rondom open is. Nu ben ik zelf geen pukkelpopper maar het lijkt alsof het de bedoeling is dat mensen gewoon in en uit kunnen wandelen. En buiten via de line array ook nog kunnen meeluisteren. 

Als hun extra maatregelen voldoende gaan zijn voor dergelijke noodsituaties, ik heb er toch mijn twijfels over, maar ik ben dan ook geen tentenboer. Ik ga ervan uit dat ze daar kennis genoeg hebben. 

ivm wat er exact gebeurd is. weeral een plaatselijk zeer hevig weerfenomeen. hopelijk blijft het de komende dagen rustig, zodoende er geen accidenten gebeuren, zoals drie jaar geleden.

----------


## GuntherM

volgens het KMI betreft htet een valwind, we zitten al heel de week met zeer onrustig weer, 4 dagen geleden zelfs een tornado van de kempen en zo los door Belgisch Limburg met enorme schade en overstromingen, denk niet dat de firma hier veel kan aan doen.

----------


## frederic

Er worden jaarlijks wel 1000 tenten opgesteld in België.
Dat er een tent inzakt 2 keer op dezelfde plaats? 

Ik weet niet hoor, maar ofwel is dat een horror locatie ofwel stinkt er iets anders.

----------


## GuntherM

> Er worden jaarlijks wel 1000 tenten opgesteld in België.
> Dat er een tent inzakt 2 keer op dezelfde plaats? 
> 
> Ik weet niet hoor, maar ofwel is dat een horror locatie ofwel stinkt er iets anders.



Is inderdaad geografisch gevaarlijk gebied, warme zandgronden met koude wind, levensgevaarlijk. 
En misschien ook bespaard op één en ander want Chokri heeft al verschillende jaren verlies gedraaid en die zijn kast is leeg.

Maar ik houd het op het geografische aspect, vorige week in tienen ook een tent gaan vliegen tijdens de dorpfeesten en overstromingen.

De natuur haar grillige kantjes.

----------


## qvt

> tja ik denk dat top tents daar weinig aan kan doen, en dat is niet omdat ik zelf van Lommel ben ofzo. Maar daar zijn zo'n tenten nu eenmaal niet voor gebouwd. Wat me wel opviel is dat de tent volledig rondom open is. Nu ben ik zelf geen pukkelpopper maar het lijkt alsof het de bedoeling is dat mensen gewoon in en uit kunnen wandelen. En buiten via de line array ook nog kunnen meeluisteren. 
> 
> Als hun extra maatregelen voldoende gaan zijn voor dergelijke noodsituaties, ik heb er toch mijn twijfels over, maar ik ben dan ook geen tentenboer. Ik ga ervan uit dat ze daar kennis genoeg hebben. 
> 
> ivm wat er exact gebeurd is. weeral een plaatselijk zeer hevig weerfenomeen. hopelijk blijft het de komende dagen rustig, zodoende er geen accidenten gebeuren, zoals drie jaar geleden.



Laat ik het zo zeggen dat deze firma een bepaalde reputatie heeft en ik zie regelmatig dingen voorbijkomen van hun die niet horen. 

Nu kunnen ze pech hebben, maar er is eens een voorval geweest waar ze een tent opgezet hebben onder een hoogspanningslijn. De masten kwamen hoger als dat de kabels hingen.. Waardoor er iemand is geelectrocuteerd

De piketten waarmee de tent verankerd worden zijn vaak ook krom of veel korter dan ze ooit aangeschaft werden, juist het onderdeel waar de tent zn sterkte uit moet halen.

Ik zag wel dat pukkelpop alle mogelijke verbeteringen doorvoert, maar ik vrees dat veel van de incidenten toch door onkunde geholpen zijn en door blijven gaan als de controle weer afzwakt.

----------


## vdbeke

Heb je dit zelf gezien? Als ik me niet vergis was dit vorig jaar bij de opbouw van last world.

edit: is dus al 4 jaar geleden, sow tijd gaat snel.

Haalt zo'n tent ook niet de sterkte uit het zeil. als het zeil scheurt valt het ook in mekaar als een kaartenhuisje. 

Het is te hopen dat er zich geen dergelijke incidenten meer voortdoen!

----------


## MusicXtra

Lastig en riskant om hier een oordeel over te vellen....
Denk dat een tent met een dergelijk oppervlak niet of nauwelijks tegen zulke extreme krachten te versterken is.
Lijkt me ook dat er, na vorig jaar, al heel erg op de veiligheid gelet is door de organisatie en plaatselijke overheden.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Wat me wel opviel is dat de tent volledig rondom open is. Nu ben ik zelf geen pukkelpopper maar het lijkt alsof het de bedoeling is dat mensen gewoon in en uit kunnen wandelen.



Ik heb ooit zelf mee gemaakt dat er noodweer op komst was, toen stonden we met een behoorlijke tent van ongeveer 20x40 meter. We hebben de zeilen toen allemaal dichtgemaakt en rondom verzwaart met betonbanden. De tent bleef staan, al ging het verschrikkelijk tekeer.

Ik denk dat een tent die rondom open is, gewoon niet te houden is als de wind eronder slaat.
Dan kan deze misschien nog maar het beste scheuren...
Momenteel heb ik het idee dat de circustent achtige constructies weer populairder zijn, maar misschien wat kwetsbaarder? De spant tenten met kunststof zijpanelen lijken me wat robuuster.

----------


## qvt

> Heb je dit zelf gezien? Als ik me niet vergis was dit vorig jaar bij de opbouw van last world.
> 
> edit: is dus al 4 jaar geleden, sow tijd gaat snel.
> 
> Haalt zo'n tent ook niet de sterkte uit het zeil. als het zeil scheurt valt het ook in mekaar als een kaartenhuisje. 
> 
> Het is te hopen dat er zich geen dergelijke incidenten meer voortdoen!



Ik heb al veel rare dingen gezien bij die mannen, waarvan vaak het merendeel pools is..

Maar inderdaad, het doek wordt strakgetrokken over de masten heen aan de piketten. Dus als iets daartussen het begeeft is de kans groot dat de tent omgaat.

Dat hoop ik ook niet inderdaad, maar aangezien het weer steeds vaker extreem is..

----------


## stijn007

Ik heb via via gehoord van een brandweerman die ter plaatse is geweest dat door de moerassige ondergrond en water dat op de tentzeilen bleef liggen, 1 van de centerpalen is weggezakt en omgevallen, en daardoor de rest heeft meegetrokken. (zoals ik zei via via vernomen, dus ik ben ook niet zeker dat dit 100% correct is)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Momenteel heb ik het idee dat de circustent achtige constructies weer populairder zijn, maar misschien wat kwetsbaarder? De spant tenten met kunststof zijpanelen lijken me wat robuuster.



Zo beide types bekijkend heb ik het idee dat de constructie van een circustent zodanig is dat bij een scheur het hele ding als een kaartenhuis instort terwijl dit bij een spant tent alleen een sectie beschadigd.

----------

